# Green pepper and long mild  peppers w/Qview



## rp ribking (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought I would try some stuffed green peppers and some mild peppers, I think they are called  EBT's?

I put some cheddar cheese block cheese that I cut into pieces in the green peppers and cream cheese for the mild peppers and put a lil' smokie and wrapped some oink around them.

I wanted to do some Hoink's but ran out of bacon,so I'll just have to have normal smoked beef hotdogs. 

Qview will be coming


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 16, 2010)

These are the pic's including beef hot dogs. I like a lot more bite in the pepper.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 18, 2010)

Just ate breakfast, but suddenly I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ballagh (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good.  I love stuffing Bell peppers with dirty rice, and grazianos sausage then covering them with cheese the last 30 minutes.  YUMMY


----------

